# Best economical way to clean the engine



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

What is the cheapest do it your self way to clean the ls2 engine??


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Assuming you mean the outside. Warm the engine up a little bit. Spray with a product called Simple Green. While the Simple Green is on there, use a big, soft, fluffy brush -- the kind you use to clean billet wheels -- to break stuff loose. When done, rise with a garden sprayer. To finish the job right, go ahead and wash the entire car just to make sure you get any overspray.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Good tips on the engine wash.

BTW, B_A_Betterperson,

Hows the dead peddle workin' out? Does it ever mess you up if your shifting fast????

Just wonderin'


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

I hate to contradict but don't use simple green its not good to aluminum, look around and you will see posts about it etching aluminum wheels, seeing how our block and heads are aluminum... otherwise I dunno...


----------



## appletonrc (May 4, 2005)

I have used Simple green on many things, including aluminum with no harm. I would think if it is left on it could possibly cause a problem, but using the method described, I would doubt it would cause problems. It just wouldn't be on the metal long enough. You make me wonder though... I'll try it on a scrap piece of aluminum and let it sit. Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

anmracing said:


> Good tips on the engine wash.
> 
> BTW, B_A_Betterperson,
> 
> ...


It is fantastic. Never gets in the way. Have it positioned at the same height and depth of the gas pedal. Not only helps hold you in place during cornering -- it makes long drives a lot more comfortable as well. Rock solid, too. Thanks for asking!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

DFWGTO said:


> I hate to contradict but don't use simple green its not good to aluminum, look around and you will see posts about it etching aluminum wheels, seeing how our block and heads are aluminum... otherwise I dunno...


No problem. Always good to make people aware so they can make their own informed decision.

Have heard rumors about this, but when used correctly there should not be a problem. 

I'm positive that in the instances where damage has occured, someone has either sprayed the product directly onto a red hot surface, incorrectly rinsed, or let the product on far too long. Even hard water can do this.

Speaking of hard water, filling your garden sprayer with distilled water will allow for spot free evaporation.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you spray the Simple Green straight or mix it with water so its not so concentrated? If it is mixed and its not left on too long, I don't see why it would be a problem.... 

Just a thought......


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

i like to use about 70/30 or so mix of vinager and water works really grate just spray on and brush, rinse and you don't end up with that white corrision on everything, really the best i found


----------



## kenbidwell (Dec 17, 2006)

Where did you get your dead peddle? I want one now!

Ken


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the cheapest way that i do mine is wipe it down with damp cloth ever week or ever wash. its FREE:cheers i have 24400 miles on mine and looks brand new. now if you have blown gaskets that sprayed oil,coolant,etc, than go with the grease ligthing. just my .02. go for the free stuff and you dont have to worry about dirty engine bay. take a look at my photo. and i also have my hood plugs off 24/7


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

On the C6, I do what EEZ does, except I use simple green on some pieces. At least once a month I clean everything, wheel wells, the engine, the underbody, suspension etc. I have a lift so it's fairly easy. On other cars I have owned, B.L. (before lift), I did the same as BA. I've never had a problem with simple green. I've used it on many aluminum pieces. I think the problem is when you use it on a hot surface, or on clear coated wheels.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

kenbidwell said:


> Where did you get your dead peddle? I want one now!
> 
> Ken


http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2206&highlight=accelerator+aussie

PM sent, too.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Been hearing that Simple Green can etch aluminum and shouldn't be used on the LS1 or LS2 because of their blocks.

Instead of using the product straight next time, I'll probably cut it down with distilled water somewhat. Maybe a 60/40 or 70/30 ratio.

I just don't think that a quick application and rinse, where the solution is on the engine for less than 5 minutes, is going to hurt anything. Then again, if it does, I'll be sure to let everybody know by whining as loudly as possible.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I almost never clean my engine...I remember waiting for my company car to get washed a few years ago and some poor guy was watching the guys at the wash who were unable to start his car after they washed the engine bay, they tried for 45 minutes...


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Man, you guys are killing me! :willy: . I hit the local car wash, pull in the self wash bay and fire up the power spray. I little soap, a little rinse and a touch of spot free rinse and whalah!! super clean engine/bay. Cheapest way in my book....but to each his own. :cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Route 66 said:


> Man, you guys are killing me! :willy: . I hit the local car wash, pull in the self wash bay and fire up the power spray. I little soap, a little rinse and a touch of spot free rinse and whalah!! super clean engine/bay. Cheapest way in my book....but to each his own. :cheers


:agree :agree 
Thats all I do. Sometimes a soapy rag too.


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

I've always used soap and water, or Simple Green when I see evidence of any oil film. The only problem with Simple Green that I recently noticed was, it discolored the magnesium valve covers on my other car. I'm not sure if I was at full concentration or 50/50 with water.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

Make sure once you wash it you treat the hoses (most dealerships use dash wipes) and wax any painted areas to keep up the finish.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

at the risk of sounding dumb what about good old fashioned gunk?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Virus E said:


> Make sure once you wash it you treat the hoses (most dealerships use dash wipes) and wax any painted areas to keep up the finish.


This is a real good idea. 

I usually soak a rag with Armorall and use that, the dash wipes would probably be cheaper and work better since you can pitch them when done.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a detailer (well, use to be) and I also know a number of top-notch detailers (one who, might I add, is so highly recognized in the Washington/Oregon area that he and his small company constantly are cleaning such vehicles as Ferrarri's and what not)

We all agree:
Turn on the car. Spray down with Super Clean. Scrub with a brush + soap (if need be depending on how dirty and how much detail you want to go into, use a mitt to get into the hard-to-reach areas and also so scrub areas better that are real dirty/caked on). Spray down.

Simple as that. Having your car on, might I add, is VERY important for the safety of your engine.


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

ChiefyGTO said:


> I'm a detailer (well, use to be) and I also know a number of top-notch detailers (one who, might I add, is so highly recognized in the Washington/Oregon area that he and his small company constantly are cleaning such vehicles as Ferrarri's and what not)
> 
> We all agree:
> Turn on the car. Spray down with Super Clean. Scrub with a brush + soap (if need be depending on how dirty and how much detail you want to go into, use a mitt to get into the hard-to-reach areas and also so scrub areas better that are real dirty/caked on). Spray down.
> ...


If your talking about Castrol Super Clean, I have to disagree. 
1) Super Clean is NEVER to be used on Aluminum. It will turn it black.
2) Super Clean will eat through your paint, in short order.
3) It's great for steel and cast iron etc., block, axles, heavy grease.

Don't use it on the GTO, you will ruin it. Why in the world would you start the car? Are their names Larry, Moe, and Curly? Do they wait untill the electric fans kick on, then spray Armour All in front of the radiator, to get that even shine coverage? I don't know who these detailers are, but clueless comes to mind. The engine should be slightly warm at best, to help dissolve grease. Do not spray electronic parts unnecessarily with water and keep the soap to a minumum. after your done blow out the engine compartment with air. Towel dry, and to be sure you can then start the car for a couple of minutes. Instead of Armour All, which does nothing but destroy your hoses, try 303. 303 is hard to find, but actually protects rubber and plastic with a built in sun block. 303 does not leave a cheesy shiny surface either, just a fresh rubber look.


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

*simple green*

I will do some more research, but from past experience, simple green has been know to be highly corrosive to aluminum. A study by the army and I think the NAAA (National Agricultural Aviation Association), showed that simple green will cause rapid corrosion on bare aluminum. I will do some more research on this and post a more acurrate post as soon as possible.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Can you just take a pressure washer too the engine bay and stay away from the electrics ?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Can you just take a pressure washer too the engine bay and stay away from the electrics ?


I wouldn't use a pressure washer on the engine of a 1989 Cavalier, let alone the LS2. Way too much chance of getting water where you don't want it.


----------

